# Lower Blue bumps up



## klamb (Oct 14, 2003)

Hi all,
Today, with declining flows in the Colorado, demand came on for Green Mountain Reservoir water. As a result, we bumped up releases to the Lower Blue.

By this afternoon (7/16) the LB is flowing at 350 cfs.

Best,
Kara


----------



## ENDOMADNESS (Jun 21, 2005)

thats about an additional 150 cfs......so Upper C will be about 750+ 150 = 900 cfs

Not bad. Thanks Kara


----------



## jmalefyt (Apr 23, 2009)

*Weekend Predictions*

Kara - Any thoughts on what the flows will look like for the weekend? I see there has been a lot of rain up there.


----------



## CROE (Jul 29, 2008)

how much flow is really needed to get down the lower Blue in a 14' selfbailer ie through Jurassic Park and all that private land...it's been a bunch of years and my sense is it must be a fair bit more than 350 cfs..........thanks, Chet


----------



## klamb (Oct 14, 2003)

*Lower BLue update for July 18*

Hi all,
The rain and changes at the Shoshone Plant are having us curtail releases. Here's the note I just sent:

All,

Recent rains and resulting inflow to the Colorado River caused us to back off releases from Green Mountain Dam to the Lower Blue River today. By noon, our releases were around 265 cfs.

By 5 p.m., we will have curtailed releases an additional 65 cfs, or so, in response to a drop in demand for water at the Shoshone Power Plant. 

As a result, flows in the Lower Blue River by day's end, July 18, should be around 200 cfs.

There is a chance more changes will occur by the weekend. I will send an update tomorrow when I have more information.

Best,
Kara


----------



## klamb (Oct 14, 2003)

*Seesaw*

Hi All,
The rain and the different senior water right calls are changing demands on the Colorado River daily. We scaled back over the weekend. Then, yesterday (July 22) we bumped up to 250 cfs released from the Dam to the Lower Blue.

Today (July 23), we're bumping up another 50, putting the Lower Blue at 300 cfs.

After the basin-wide conference call tomorrow, there could be more changes. You'll know when I know!

Best,
Kara


----------



## class 3 felon (May 14, 2008)

Kara,

Thanks for the updates. We have a group of wooden drift boats planning on floating the Upper C the second weekend of August and we hopefully look forward to some higher flows to avoid rock dodging. Look forward to hearing what possible scheduled flows could be.

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks Kara! Love the updates.

In that basin wide conference call, feel free to mention that the kayakers are ready to hit Gore and its time to crank it up!


----------



## klamb (Oct 14, 2003)

*Going up!!!*

Just sent this to my e-mail list. Also posting to the Facebook page:

Hi all,

Although the Wednesday morning upper basin conference call is currently in progress, we already had a change in releases from Green Mountain Dam to the Lower Blue this morning (7/24). 

About half an hour ago, we bumped up by 50 cfs to 350. Within the hour, we will bump another 50 cfs. This should put flows in the Lower Blue close to 400 cfs right around lunch.

It is likely there will be another increase after the call. We will see what the downstream demands look like. 

More soon!

Best,
Kara


----------



## dgoods (Jul 15, 2013)

Excellent!


----------



## klamb (Oct 14, 2003)

*Good news just got better!*

Hi again,
Here is the "more soon" that I promised:

We will continue to bump releases up in 50 cfs increments every couple of hours until around 7 p.m. this evening. By that time, we will be releasing 600 cfs to the Lower Blue.

The next question is "how long will the 600 cfs last?" The answer right now is "until it rains again." At least, we think that's the answer. 

Best,
Kara


----------



## slowboat (May 23, 2009)

CROE said:


> how much flow is really needed to get down the lower Blue in a 14' selfbailer ie through Jurassic Park and all that private land...it's been a bunch of years and my sense is it must be a fair bit more than 350 cfs..........thanks, Chet


Chet U need at least 650 in a 14 foot self bailer. Especially if you have a fishing frame and 3 people,


----------



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

Kara, what's the plan for the weekend?

Looks like rain for sure. Will there be any change in the flows?
Thanks so much.


----------



## ColMan (Mar 23, 2011)

Game on! Time to get down there for a float and catch some of Jones's pet fish.


----------



## Beardance42 (May 12, 2008)

erdvm1 said:


> Kara, what's the plan for the weekend?
> 
> Looks like rain for sure. Will there be any change in the flows?
> Thanks so much.


I see only 30% each for Glenwood and GJ on Sat, dropping to virtually nil after about Tues...maybe I'm wishin' too hard here, but seems like they're definitely going to need the water as soon as Sun or Mon. Cutting flow now or tomorrow seems sort of foolish. 

Then again, what does an IT puke know about hydrology or CO Basin water management?


----------



## mulex (May 13, 2008)

I'll be there tomorrow a.m. in need of a shuttle from the Trough with a 6-pack of Hop Abomination in had.


----------



## klamb (Oct 14, 2003)

*It's the rain!*

Hey all,
Just posted this to my e-mail list and on the Facebook page...

Recent rains have raised local inflows. As a result, we're curtailing releases from Green Mountain to the Lower Blue by about 100 cfs tonight. That means, later this evening, there will be about 500 cfs in the Lower Blue.

Meanwhile, the reservoir water elevation is holding around 90% full.

Please let me know if you have any related questions.

Best,
Kara


----------



## klamb (Oct 14, 2003)

*Bouncing*

Hey all,
We've been bouncing back and forth between 500 and 550 cfs. We went up to 550 cfs yesterday. We're still at that right now (July 31) and will be for the rest of the day. First thing tomorrow morning (8/1), we'll back down to 500 cfs again. This is all due to rain inflows.

I'm getting a lot of questions about floatability per craft down the Lower Blue. Here's what I understand:
400 cfs--good to start kayaking
600 cfs--good to start rafting
<350 cfs--good for fishing

What do you all think of that? Is that accurate/close enough? Any advice on this is really helpful--although I direct most who ask these questions to this forum.

Best,
Kara


----------



## kclowe (May 25, 2004)

*looks good.*

Hi Kara!
That looks like a pretty good estimate. We have done it at much lower, but we know it pretty well and don't mind scraping a little.  
Thank you so much for your posts. I am checking them daily. 

Kim


----------



## Kendrick (Jul 8, 2010)

I offer my thanks, too. These threads of yours been looked at by me since I first hit up the Blue (2010). 

Been too long since I last hit up the run. I remember seeing rafts and duckies running it at 600 but wasn't 100% sure whether or not that was the minimum (just that it was vaguely my minimum, even for hardshelling). Crossing my fingers it's up and running for our packraft this weekend, or at least some weekend before the season is done.


----------



## gunnerman (Jun 6, 2013)

Well Kara I guess its my turn to send my deep appreciation for your constant and thoughtful updates to a growing fan base. This is Gunther and I just so much enjoy actually talking to a kind, professional person like yourself. I still haven't made to the blue; because it is a 3.5 hr. drive from Montrose, but I'm for sure coming this Sunday-Monday so I'll be happy with 500cfs, anymore is just a blessing. Thanks lady.


----------



## klamb (Oct 14, 2003)

Thanks for all the kind words. But the truth is, you all make my job easy!

Best,
Kara


----------



## klamb (Oct 14, 2003)

*More Lower Blue changes*

Hey everyone,
I was out on leave shuttling kids around last week, so I missed a couple changes over the weekend. Here's what I just posted on the GM Facebook page:

A bevy of changes in releases this weekend at Green Mountain took it down then bounced it back up. Today, August 12, we've got about 630 cfs flowing in the lower Blue.​
Best,
Kara


----------



## itwco14006 (Jun 5, 2013)

how long will this flow hold?


----------



## klamb (Oct 14, 2003)

> how long will this flow hold?


I think there will be another change sometime this morning, August 13. So, probably not long. Then the weekly conference call will happen tomorrow. So, we might see a couple of adjustments to flows before this weekend.

Best,
Kara


----------



## klamb (Oct 14, 2003)

*No change yet*

Hey everyone,
Well, so much for that prediction there will be an adjustment around 11 a.m. today. Call did not come. We're still around 630 cfs in the Lower Blue.

More soon!
--Kara


----------



## klamb (Oct 14, 2003)

*Now I have a change*

Hi all,
We are dropping releases from Green Mountain Dam to the Lower Blue back to 585 cfs.

Could be something new tomorrow.

Best,
Kara


----------



## klamb (Oct 14, 2003)

*Down, down*

All,
We've had two changes from Green Mountain Dam to the Lower Blue this morning of 50 cfs, each. 

That means by noon, we'll have about 485 cfs in the Lower Blue.

Best,
Kara


----------



## webstar (May 8, 2008)

Is this change expected to last through the weekend?


----------



## klamb (Oct 14, 2003)

*how long at 485?*



> Is this change expected to last through the weekend?


I honestly don't know. We've been seeing multiple changes a week on the Lower Blue and in that stretch of the Colorado. I'm not sure what to expect.


----------



## klamb (Oct 14, 2003)

*Going up*

Hey everyone,
I missed a couple changes over the weekend. My apologies! We're bumping up some more this evening. By tonight, we should be around 710 cfs.

I guess we're seeing some calls for water due to the heat.

Best,
Kara


----------



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

Kara, any changes for Gore Fest weekend?


----------



## klamb (Oct 14, 2003)

*Gore Fest*



> Kara, any changes for Gore Fest weekend?


YES! We're bumping up slightly, despite our prediction that it would hold. About an hour ago, we bumped up 50 cfs putting the flow through the Lower Blue at 760 cfs.

Best,
Kara


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Yee haw! Thanks Kara.


----------



## klamb (Oct 14, 2003)

*Lower Blue today-_Aug. 26*

Hey All--
Just posted this to Facebook:

Rain in Summit County has lessened demand for ​Green Mountain Reservoir water. As a result, we're cutting releases back by roughly 75 cfs to around 680-685 cfs in the Lower Blue.

Best,
Kara
​


----------



## klamb (Oct 14, 2003)

...and never mind. Demands wound up not changing with the rain. So, we just bumped it right back to 760 cfs to the Lower Blue.

Best,
Kara


----------



## klamb (Oct 14, 2003)

*LABOR DAY--Kara's guess*

 Hi all,
I wish I had a crystal ball and I could tell you all what exactly to expect from Green Mountain Dam and Reservoir for Labor Day. The best I can do is tell you what is going on right now. For the reservoir, this information is pretty easy to predict through the weekend. For releases to the Lower Blue, it's a different story.

Currently, the reservoir is at a good elevation for this time of year at 73% full. Although it is dropping slowly, it will be in this upper range for water levels through the holiday.

Releases to the Lower Blue, right now, are still around 760 cfs. For all who have called wondering if they will stay that way: I cannot say for sure. I think so, but please keep in mind that water demands and weather really dictate what we release. Those things are subject to change at any time.

The gate to access the Lower Blue still opens and closes at the same times every day, roughly 7 a.m. to 8 p.m., I think.

Have a great Labor Day weekend!
Best,
Kara


----------



## klamb (Oct 14, 2003)

*up-down continues*

Here's the latest:

Hi all,
With the rain storms and on again/off again demands on the Colorado River, we continue to see the releases from Green Mountain to the Lower Blue River bounce around a bit.
Late yesterday and again this morning, we once again increased releases by about 50 cfs.
We are now releasing about 635 cfs from the dam to the river.
Meanwhile, the reservoir elevation is still dropping slowly. We're just under 70% full with a water level elevation of 7925 feet.
There could very well be more changes before the weekend.
Best,
Kara


----------



## klamb (Oct 14, 2003)

*called on account of rain*

Hey all,
We've spent the last two days backing releases from Green Mountain Dam to the lower Blue back down. We're now releasing about 485 cfs to the Lower Blue.

I feel like I'm chewing up a lot of thread space with how bounced around changes on the Lower Blue have been this year. If you'd rather I only post major changes of 100 cfs or more, please let me know. Right now, I'm posting changes of 50 cfs or more.

Best,
Kara


----------



## xena13 (Mar 21, 2007)

Just keep doing what you're doing. We appreciate it!


----------



## klamb (Oct 14, 2003)

Hey all-

I've been busy with flood info so I'm late on a GM change. Sorry all. We dropped release to lower Blue again today. We're releasing 200 cfs. 

Not sure what to expect anymore. 

Stay safe!
--Kara

Kara Lamb
PIO
Reclamation, ECAO


----------



## one legged wonder (Apr 19, 2011)

If the rain ever backs off will you guys let out more again?


----------



## paddleprincess (Jun 25, 2010)

Hi Heidi! Hope you are well. We had a great run on foxton Friday, about 800 CFS. I leave for Gauley net week.


----------



## zercon (Aug 30, 2006)

*Lower Blue*

Kara

Any chance you may bump it up over 500 this fall?


----------



## klamb (Oct 14, 2003)

*Getting to your question*

Sorry it took me so long to get back to this forum. 

I have not heard that we'll be bumping up releases from Green Mountain anytime soon. We're still releasing around 185 cfs. 

I think rain is reducing demands downstream.

Best,
Kara


----------

